# Drywall around garage door



## Squidward (Jul 22, 2008)

I am about to install a 16 x 8 garage door. I would like a clean transition from the drywall to the garage door. Do I drywall over the header before and install the door tracks on top of the drywall before putting up the door?


----------



## Animal (Jul 22, 2008)

Then you trim to the door after it is installed.


----------

